# Old Salem May 19th and 26th



## solaryellow (May 2, 2012)

Butt Bros BBQ has been selected to vend at Old Salem. C'mon by on May 19th for the Spring Festival. We will be in the square. On May 26th we will be vending at the meadow during the BMW car show. I hope to see some of you there.

http://www.oldsalem.org/spring-festival.html

http://www.oldsalem.org/the-vintage.html?ee_id=1409

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=Old+S...36.505383,86.748047&hq=Old+Salem,+NC&t=m&z=17


----------



## pops6927 (May 3, 2012)

Boy, wish I still lived on the east coast, it sounds like a lot of fun!  Are you going to post lots of Qview for us to drool ove.. er, enjoy?


----------



## alelover (May 3, 2012)

I think Cricket and I might just attend.


----------



## solaryellow (May 3, 2012)

Pops6927 said:


> Boy, wish I still lived on the east coast, it sounds like a lot of fun!  Are you going to post lots of Qview for us to drool ove.. er, enjoy?


If I can find the time, I sure will Pops. Unfortunately, once the line starts forming we don't get much time to take pics. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






alelover said:


> I think Cricket and I might just attend.


Both seem like they are going to be great events. We will be next to the beer tent at the BMW show. I hope we get to see you guys out there Scott!


----------



## alelover (May 4, 2012)

If we do make it I'll be taking pics.


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

Giving this thread a bump. Hope to see some of you out there next weekend.


----------



## boykjo (May 12, 2012)

There some times I hate working the weekends......


----------



## solaryellow (May 12, 2012)

boykjo said:


> There some times I hate working the weekends......


Send Joey and I will send a plate back with him for ya Joe.


----------



## solaryellow (May 17, 2012)

Last chance for me to be online in the next two days so gonna bump this thread one more time.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 17, 2012)

Goodluck Joel. Wish I was closer so i could attend.


----------



## solaryellow (May 20, 2012)

We had a pretty good day yesterday. Our menu was 140 lbs pulled pork, 70 lbs sliced brisket, 30 lbs baked beans, 30 lbs coleslaw (white, not red), and 30 lbs mac and cheese (all from scratch). This one was very different from our previous festivals with business being steady, but not overwhelming between 10 am and 3pm. From 3pm - 5pm it was slow and we sold a lot of to-go plates. We sold out of baked beans first and then mac and cheese. We had 2 lbs of coleslaw, 15 lbs of pulled pork and 4 lbs of brisket leftover. I am definitely getting better at estimating quantities needed. This was also the first event that we sold soft drinks and water.

For those interested, here are the statistics we collected.

Sandwiches: 143

Single Meat Plates: 107

Double Meat Plates: 23

Pounds of Meat: 8

Pounds of Side: 1

Half Pounds of Meat: 2

Half Pounds of Sides: 2

Drinks: 212

Total Orders: 202

Now to reset for next weekend. I have to make more beans, sauces, and rubs.


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 21, 2012)

Sounds like another successful event. Glad to hear it. Good luck next weekend too.


----------



## solaryellow (May 25, 2012)

All loaded up and ready to cook. Hope to see some of you out at Old Salem this weekend for The Vintage classic BMW car show.







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solaryellow (May 26, 2012)

Line started forming around 10am and didn't let up until we sold out of everything at 1:30 pm.







Pulled pork sold out first, then coleslaw 5 minutes later, then baked beans, brisket 10 minutes later, and mac and cheese 30 seconds later. It is hot as hell and we are stuck here til 6 , so we are still selling drinks.

Brisket:







Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmudd14474 (May 26, 2012)

Dang that's great

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 26, 2012)

Wow!

Nice job!


~Martin


----------



## DanMcG (May 26, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> C'mon by on May 19th for the Spring Festival. We will be in the square. On May 26th we will be vending at the meadow during the BMW car show. I hope to see some of you there.



Dang, My Beamer is in the shop this week. but maybe next time. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## solaryellow (May 26, 2012)

A few more pics.

























Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boykjo (May 26, 2012)

Sweet.............................


----------



## solaryellow (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys! 


The car show organizers really liked us and had a few more events in mind. Hopefully those will come to fruition. :biggrin:


----------



## wjordan52 (May 27, 2012)

Great to hear you had two great weekends Joel. Sending you a PM with something you might like


----------



## scarbelly (May 27, 2012)

Congrats Joel - awesome job


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 27, 2012)

Congrats Joel

Feed em all good Q


----------



## solaryellow (May 27, 2012)

wjordan52 said:


> Great to hear you had two great weekends Joel. Sending you a PM with something you might like  :pot:



Yes it is Bill. Tell Terrie we thank her. Thumbs Up



Scarbelly said:


> Congrats Joel - awesome job



Thanks Gary!



nepas said:


> Congrats Joel
> 
> Feed em all good Q



You know we did Rick. :biggrin:


----------



## desertlites (May 27, 2012)

Don't get in here as much as I would like but sure like seeing you guys out doing your thing and the long lines Joel. Build a beast and they will come-well something like that I spose. Good to hear your getting your amounts dialed in somewhat-I figure that could be an ever changing task with each venue.But hey most of your leftovers freeze well and if not your help has hungry family,and if not you can send it home to Joe. Also glad to see your booked so far in advance my friend.Keep the pic's coming as I love seeing them.


----------



## solaryellow (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone who attended last weekend sent me some more pics and figured I would share them.


----------

